# Iclear 30 Vw/vv



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Just doing a quick stock take I realise I don't have any spare coils for the iClear 30 that came with my MVP... and I don't see them listed on any of the web sites I visit... but it looks like the iClear 16 Coil is identical? So can I use them?


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

From what I remember the Iclear 30 has more wicks - but hey, plug it in and if it works, it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

The iClear30 has double the amount of wicks as the iClear16 but if I remember correctly, the threads should be the same so should fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Sweet! Thanks Guys!


----------



## mohamed (15/2/14)

Yip works i do it all the time .and fits perfectly

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

